

Backbone.js and ember.js good read - taf2
https://raw.github.com/gist/1732351/394300e27f56afd4f49476df79f7c90284f03d27/backbone-ember-back-and-forth-transcript.txt

======
kylebrown
I once heard that whenever wycats is at a conference, he's the only one that
gets to ask any questions :P

I'd like to see a three-way free-for-all if DHH ended up stuck in the same
room as them two (wycats & jashkenas). That would be amusing.

~~~
malandrew
Sat next to him at RubyConfBR in 09 before he gave his talk and don't remember
him being aggressive with the questions (and this is coming from the guy that
Obi Fernandez called out as "Mr. Question" after his keynote there the year
before.)

While I agree that it would be interesting, it would also be a classic
TIMTOWTDI debate.

At the end of the day, Backbone.js and Ember.js are two tools, with two
different philosophies that leads to a different set of features that are good
for different things. That may appear to be a vague statement, but that's
pretty much the case here.

Ember.js is a better tool out of the box for a narrower range of problems
because it comes with a bit more features that solve some common annoyances
that wycats found with backbone.js. Backbone.js is a better tool for a wider
range of use cases precisely because it prescribes less in areas where you
will find that a pre described way of doing things will get you into trouble.

From what I understand, if you are trying to make an advanced _website_ with
rich interactivity, ember.js may be the better choice for you, and if you are
trying to create a full-blown web _app_ , the flexibility of backbone.js will
give you just what you need and get out of your way when you need something
else. YMMV

Disclaimer: I've been using backbone since late 2009.

------
malandrew
Well, it looks like I showed up right at the beginning of that conversation
and not in the middle of it (when jashkenas says the part about the strawman).
I kind of assumed that I had walked right into the middle of it.

